# Shiny things?



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Chia seems to love shiny things. Or maybe she hates them...I can't tell. Whenever she sees something shiny like the toenail clippers or her shiny cat ball she goes crazy attacking it fiercely. Is this a common hedgehog trait?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Chia's avatar picture is adorable!!!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Joy always bites my neckless that I have on. Always every time without fail. 
So it maybe fairly normal...


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Brillo loves to bite silvery watches. He always nibbles mine and the vets. The only thing I could come up with is that perhaps shiny objects remind them of shiny bug shells? 

The clippers we use on Brillo are baby ones, so they are mostly a matte white. I'm not sure what kind you are using, but perhaps try and disguise it so it isn't so shiny? Like a paper towel around the part you hold? Silly hedgies!


----------



## Tmhouse (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you use a metal water bottle (one with a metal tube and ball)? Loofah did the same thing out if her cage once and when i out her back in her cage she was crazy thirsty. I think she thought the metal object was her water bottle.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi doesn't do this with shiny things, but he LOVES/HATES(?) buttons :lol: Whenever I'm wearing my cardigan that has large buttons, he will go straight for them and start biting and pulling at them fiercely :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Liam looooves shiny things. Necklaces, bracelets, nail clippers, the whole shebang. He is a little spiky magpie. He especially likes to bite on necklaces of mine that have dangly beads (don't worry, I'm very careful). I think that maybe the shine and the movement makes them easier to see, and then he thinks they are food. It's pretty funny to watch. :roll: 

P.S. Love that Kashi has a button fetish! Too funny! :lol:


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

Briar loves my belly dance costumes. I'm not sure if he likes the shiny coins or the jingly noise they make when he grabs one and shakes it. Whatever it is, it's darn cute.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Hector always bites the nail clippers, but I think that is probably because he dislikes them. I've heard a lot of hedgies go for metal though, as a general thing.


----------

